# Tesco 26" LCD HD TV Offer



## Slim (8 Sep 2008)

Hi

Tesco are advertising this Bush TV for €299.

Does this represent good value and what would you reckon to Bush as a brand?

I have no connection with Tesco other than as a customer.


----------



## Jock04 (8 Sep 2008)

Set your expectation level to "Low" & you might be happy enough.

based on personal experience & that of a friend, admittedly a few years ago now.


----------



## Slim (10 Sep 2008)

Thanks Jock04.

Anyone else?


----------



## tosullivan (10 Sep 2008)

Can't comment on the Bush TV, but I got a 32" Mirai LCD TV last Xmas from Tesco. The TV is fine for its price.

Are they offering any money back vouchers on this 26" TV?

Last year the TV retailed at €500, but we got back €150 in vouchers, no nett it was only €350 which was great value for a 32" LCD

You can always google the TV and get a few reviews on it


----------



## chasper (10 Sep 2008)

Slim said:


> Hi
> 
> Tesco are advertising this Bush TV for €299.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Slim as per my own post earlier i would be checking guarantee and availability of parts and or service agents in Ireland.
Chasper


----------



## Slim (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks all for your responses. I will let you know if I proceed with purchase. Slim


----------



## aoc (11 Sep 2008)

FYI - last year i bought a nintendo ds for my daughter in tesco's - there was 40% back as far as i can remember - so i thought god this is a bargain!!

WRONG!!!! - the ds screen stopped working you could hear the game in the background but could see nothing (wasn't dropped / cracked etc) - so had kept my receipt and box and brought the whole thing back to tesco's - they do not cover the guarantee on the product i was told i would have to contact the manufacturer - i thought if you bought the product from tesco's they either replace or refund as normal with other retailers??? am i wrong.

So i have decided never to but from them again - what i do now is buy from Argos and get the product insurance cover, well worth it. Or buy from aldi - they give you a 3 year no fuss money back guarantee...


----------



## NorfBank (11 Sep 2008)

You're right aoc, if goods are not of a merchantable quality, fit for purpose or not as described  then your first port of call is to retailer who must repair, replace or refund.


----------



## Slim (11 Sep 2008)

aoc said:


> Or buy from aldi - they give you a 3 year no fuss money back guarantee...


 
In my experience, Aldi will pass the buck onto the manufacturer also.... phone line usually on the box of the appliance.

Also, they refused to accept my old microwave under WEEE, when I bought the new one from them.


----------



## NorfBank (11 Sep 2008)

Slim I bought a BUSH 19" LCD with combined DVD in Tesco for €299 with 30% back. It's just a basic telly for the bedroom, picture is grand, nothing spectacular but I didn't expect it to be. Working fine for the last 6 months.


----------



## askU (11 Sep 2008)

aoc said:


> FYI - last year i bought a nintendo ds for my daughter in tesco's - there was 40% back as far as i can remember - so i thought god this is a bargain!!
> 
> WRONG!!!! - the ds screen stopped working you could hear the game in the background but could see nothing (wasn't dropped / cracked etc) - so had kept my receipt and box and brought the whole thing back to tesco's - they do not cover the guarantee on the product i was told i would have to contact the manufacturer - i thought if you bought the product from tesco's they either replace or refund as normal with other retailers??? am i wrong.
> 
> So i have decided never to but from them again - what i do now is buy from Argos and get the product insurance cover, well worth it. Or buy from aldi - they give you a 3 year no fuss money back guarantee...



Thats the fault of the manufacturer not Tesco!!


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Sep 2008)

It most certainly is Tesco's fault if they fail to honour their obligations to the customer under the Sale of Goods Act by trying to fob you off by telling you to contact the manufacturer.


----------



## NorfBank (11 Sep 2008)

Nope...

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]When you buy goods from a retailer, you make a contract                  with him. He agrees to provide certain goods to you for a                  certain price. If your purchase turns out to be faulty, the                  retailer, not the manufacturer, is responsible to you and                  must sort out your complaint. You are entitled to a refund,                  a replacement or a repair.[/FONT]

[broken link removed]


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Sep 2008)

aoc said:


> what i do now is buy from Argos and get the product insurance cover, well worth it.



The conventional wisdom is that product insurance cover is generally at best bad value and at worst a waste of money.


----------



## aoc (11 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous -  i don't agree - hubbie gets watches for work in argos - gets insurance on them and when they kick the bucket , he brings it back with ins cert gets a new watch and insures that... i thinks its great.

Well - tesco's def were not going to do anything about it, so will def never take up one of their offers again.

SLIM - dunno about aldi not taking back the old m.wave - but i know loads of people that have brought stuff back and not a problem. Actually i bought a tv/ dvd combi for bedroom from them, brought it home wouldn't work, brought it back next day and no problem to change and was offered money back as an alternative.!!


----------



## ninsaga (11 Sep 2008)

Bought the 32" tv from Aldi last week. Plugged it in, there wasa constant humming noise from it - brought it back next day & got a refund no problem. 

They did advise me though when I bought it (after I asked), that they had a 15 day return policy. Any problems after that I would have to contact the manufacturer (call centre number was on the box).

ninsaga


----------



## Stapeler (11 Sep 2008)

I purchased a Bush 26" LCD a couple of years ago. After around 4 months the screen started turning green. Fine for first half hour after turning on but then became unusable. Got the run around from the shop (not Tesco) and eventually received refund after refusing to leave the shop!! Sticking with Philips from now on.


----------



## tosullivan (11 Sep 2008)

I think the best thing is to read online reciews of ANY TV you buy whether it top or bottom of the range.  The top marques can give trouble as much as the bottom marques....and in each marque, they have good and bad sets.


----------



## BubbleWrap85 (29 Sep 2008)

Hey guys! I bought this TV in Tesco & took it home. Plugged it in and it worked grand. However, then I transported it to Meath [from Galway] and then I plugged it in & searched for the channels again to install them. However, after a couple of minutes the screen went blank even though the sound still stayed on. I had to switch the tv off and back on again before the picture would come back on but after a few minutes the same thing happened. It's done this everytime & sometimes the length it stays on is prolonged so it can't be a timer. I looked everywhere on the stupid menu but can't find anything to help me. I just don't understand as the evening I bought it I was watching it all evening and it didn't act up once! And no I didn't bash it in the car on the way up! grr! Ive had it about a month now as I haven't been back in Galway and the receipt is at my mum's! Could there be a fault with it or is it because I'm a girl & can't figure out that something simple is wrong?!


----------



## DeclanP (29 Sep 2008)

In the words of Fr. Dougal "That's mad". Am afraid you will have to take that junk back to where it belongs and try and get a refund. TV and Tesco do not really go hand in hand. Had bad experience with similar situation before and learned not to get caught again!!!


----------



## dinjoecurry (30 Sep 2008)

Hi Bubblewrap
I know you did not bash the telly on purpose but its a bit strange that it worked perfectly before its car trip and did not waok after!!!!


----------



## iggy (30 Sep 2008)

dinjoecurry said:


> Hi Bubblewrap
> I know you did not bash the telly on purpose but its a bit strange that it worked perfectly before its car trip and did not waok after!!!!


 I agree, it`s more than likely a loose connection on one of the wiring looms...get it back.


----------



## BubbleWrap85 (30 Sep 2008)

Lol it wasn't bashed at all I promise  Drove very carefully and had it well cushioned  I shall take it back when I go home again in about a month! Grr!


----------

